# Card



## his4ever (Feb 9, 2007)

Here is a pic of a card I am taking for my website and for Ebay.  I have a funny suspcion that the objects in the picture might distract?  Should I have the card with just the doilley?  The theme is supposed to be Valentines/ Anniversary.  If there is any Keystoning... I do not have the proper equipment for it... I'll have to fix it in Gimp.  Thanks in advance!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Would it be cheeting of me to edit out the mistakes I made on my card?  Every card comes out differently.  Not sure what is ethical here.  Oh and if the box of chocolates was to much for the pic... dont worry they will not make it back in... I ate them.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 9, 2007)

I do think that it's a bit busy, but for me (and this may sound goofy) I 'd actually take out the doillies since they clash with the pink from the card, but keep the flowers even though they do clash as well... I like the effect of the green.
I'd Possibly change the DOF to focus in more on the card and blur the background...


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 9, 2007)

Oh and :thumbup: on the card it's really nice


----------



## his4ever (Feb 9, 2007)

should I get some pink flowers?  or would that be too much pink?  More DOF sounds like a great idea.  I only  got two shots out of this shoot before the camera died on me. (GRR!)  I still had not set up my lighting very well yet.  Thanks for the advice!! (Should I get more chocolate? )


----------



## his4ever (Feb 9, 2007)

Thanks for the comment on the card


----------



## fmw (Feb 9, 2007)

I think you can get away with it as is with just a little bit of cropping.  I would crop off the article to the left of the card.  It would put the subject off center which is a good thing and clean up the composition a little.  I don't think the keystoning is objectionable.  I wouldn't worry about it.  I think you're good to go.


----------



## his4ever (Feb 9, 2007)

I croped like you suggested and then I adjusted some of the color.  I hope that it is not too white.   The next chance I get to do another photoshoot with  this card, I will do it without the doillies.   Thank you all for your help and helping me grow!


----------



## fmw (Feb 10, 2007)

I think that's a better composition.  Looks nice.


----------



## Tangerini (Feb 10, 2007)

I agree it looks much nicer!


----------

